
We’re seeing the greatest asset inflation bubble in 20 years, fund manager warns - monsieurpng
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/18/were-seeing-the-greatest-asset-inflation-bubble-in-20-years.html
======
hashkb
> nobody wants to use the "B" word

... except everyone, all the time

------
crb002
Or the market has priced in inflation from QE3, we have a dollar bubble
masquerading as an asset bubble.

------
LarryDarrell
I've seen a lot of "Expect a downturn in 12-18 months" stories lately.

~~~
kristianp
Especially in the last 10 years.

